# Hows the fishing at Robert C Byrd Dam/Gallipolis????



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

Was wondering how the fishing was going at the Robert C Byrd dam @ gallipolis? any help would be appreciated. also are the skip jack running there also? thanks.


----------



## dacrawdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

I fished there the Friday night after Thanksgiving and did not get a single bite,the first time I have ever fished here without catching some fish. The only people I saw catching sauger were using jig tipped with a piece of nightcrawler. They had 8 or 10 small sauger, a small walleye which they kept, and a big crappie.


----------

